

Show HN - My stupidly simple RSS reader - blhack
http://newsyndicated.com/

======
blhack
Here's something really cool about this:

if you click the "crowd" icon (which is next to the links in the feed view),
it will save the link, if you point an RSS reader at:

<http://newsyndicated.com/r/$your_username>

you will get an RSS feed of links that you have "Favorited".

for instance, here is a feed of me:

<http://newsyndicated.com/r/Ryan>

I made this because I found that I was bouncing around the same handful of
sites every day...and because I wanted a new side project to work on. I hope
you like it :).

------
leif
Your HN submission link is broken, at least for NYT. It strips GET parameters.

~~~
blhack
Thanks for pointing that out...fixed it :).

